# Riverside & Harmon creek 3/12



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Wednesday 3/12 when to riverside and could not buy a bite. Water was stained. So I went to Harmon Creek. The water was The color of chocolate milk!!! A fellow 2cooler has said this in one of post, and he could not get a bite afew days or so ago. I have no idea how many we caught, a buddy of mine Shawn and I. We ended up with 50 keepers. Nice size one. Still in Harmon the wind was high but the fish were active.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Photo


----------



## Bass-Tracker (Dec 23, 2013)

mycolcason said:


> Wednesday 3/12 when to riverside and could not buy a bite. Water was stained. So I went to Harmon Creek. The water was The color of chocolate milk!!! A fellow 2cooler has said this in one of post, and he could not get a bite afew days or so ago. I have no idea how many we caught, a buddy of mine Shawn and I. We ended up with 50 keepers. Nice size one. Still in Harmon the wind was high but the fish were active.


Are you the 2 guys that walked across the bridge to get to the north side ?

.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

No, we were in a boat all day.


----------



## Spooley (Feb 24, 2013)

You must have gotten lucky and found a mother load lost and confused and very hungry in the chocolate water. 

And must have been located in the secret diversion channel.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

All in Harmon creek. Nothing special. We Fished like we always do the only difference was the color of the water.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is another pic of 25 of the 50 keepers


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Here is several of the 50


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

mycolcason said:


> All in Harmon creek. Nothing special. We Fished like we always do the only difference was the color of the water.


And you felt a need to tell the whole world. Rest assured you won't need your boat next time...you'll be able to walk from boat to boat up and down the creek.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Water clarity can be more a human thing than a fish thing.
They want/need to do what they do, regardless of visibility.
Sounds like you found what was right, good job!! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice mess of fish, congrats!


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by mycolcason 
All in Harmon creek. Nothing special. We Fished like we always do the only difference was the color of the water.
And you felt a need to tell the whole world. Rest assured you won't need your boat next time...you'll be able to walk from boat to boat up and down 

I thought my fellow 2ciolers would like some info major.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

mycolcason said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by mycolcason
> All in Harmon creek. Nothing special. We Fished like we always do the only difference was the color of the water.
> And you felt a need to tell the whole world. Rest assured you won't need your boat next time...you'll be able to walk from boat to boat up and down
> ...


No worries. These guys are gonna meet ya there in the morning. Everyone really thanks you!!!








Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Major29 said:


> And you felt a need to tell the whole world. Rest assured you won't need your boat next time...you'll be able to walk from boat to boat up and down the creek.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


Hey Major,

Wasn't that you that posted yesterday "Spring Creek Whites!" including your two man limit photo? How is that any different from mycolcason's post about his Harmon Limit?

Good job mycolcason. Keep posting those reports and pics. Harmon Creek is no secret to anyone on this forum.



Major29 said:


> Got on 'em in the creek today! Caught and two man limit and on the way home now. It was unreal. Get on em while they are there. All fish caught on blue fox inline spinners in green and chrome.
> View attachment 1181065
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

csmcg said:


> Hey Major,
> 
> Wasn't that you that posted yesterday "Spring Creek Whites!" including your two man limit photo? How is that any different from mycolcason's post about his Harmon Limit?
> 
> Good job mycolcason. Keep posting those reports and pics. Harmon Creek is no secret to anyone on this forum.


I think you need to go back and read post #16 on that thread. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=861657

And also it would do everyone some serious good to read this thread. 
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=863081

Harmon creek is no secret as is, you are correct. Why in the heck would anyone want to send more people there? Let them find it on their own just like I and many others have...without handing it to them on a silver platter! I realize this is the "entitlement" generation and everyone wants things given to them instead of working for it, but geez. People are so helpless these days it is unreal. As I said, I will gladly share locations through PM.....but putting a location out for everyone to see is DUMB. That is all.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Thread*

Wow, so now we can only post pics of our fish and tell everyone they were caught in the water? This board is pretty much a community of fishermen and fisherwomen that share information. And a few knuckleheads. You are going to rag on someone who posts where they caught fish? If you want to tell everyone you caught your whites in upper Trinity Bay, that is your business. Personally been fishing Trinity and San Jacinto creeks and rivers for over 50 years, so if the fish are in Harmon they are in the others as well, just gotta find them. 
Maybe we should just post the pics of the fish. Let everyone guess the details. Share what you want, don't share, whatever. 
Major29, Can't believe you would get on someone who wants to share information.
BB


----------



## marshhunter (Mar 20, 2008)

BigBuck said:


> Wow, so now we can only post pics of our fish and tell everyone they were caught in the water? This board is pretty much a community of fishermen and fisherwomen that share information. And a few knuckleheads. You are going to rag on someone who posts where they caught fish? If you want to tell everyone you caught your whites in upper Trinity Bay, that is your business. Personally been fishing Trinity and San Jacinto creeks and rivers for over 50 years, so if the fish are in Harmon they are in the others as well, just gotta find them.
> Maybe we should just post the pics of the fish. Let everyone guess the details. Share what you want, don't share, whatever.
> Major29, Can't believe you would get on someone who wants to share information.
> BB


Sharing information is great, its how most of us started out. At the same time there is no need to tell the whole world exactly where you launched, what creek etc. 2cool is a very close and tight nit group of fisherman, Yes, but yall do realize anyone and their mom can look at 2cool right? Look what happend to the launch at hwy 19. After a full week of people posting up location of limits saying launched at hwy 19 or riverside limits, people were parking on the highway, willing to bet that most of those fisherman only went their after reading the internet reports, or their buddy read the report and said hey invite every joe blow you know and lets go fishing.


----------



## Yellowtail (Oct 11, 2008)

I just posted this on thread "how to post fishing report".

Major29 may have hit a few nerves, but I do agree with him. I did that mistake once on a different forum by giving out a location and guess what, potlickers showed up, brought their entire families most of whom didn't even know how to fish. They threw lines crisscrossing each other and over other veteran fishermen who have regular fished at that location. Soon it became a scene of tangled lines, adult shouting, fishermen arguing, kids screaming and one of the potlickers even managed to hook his own kid. I guess someone finally had it and called the game warden. He showed up by the end of the day and handed out tickets, some groups had 4 people fishing but only one fishing license. Other groups had stringers of undersized fish, their kids were playing with baby fish that should have been released. 

Now back to the discussion. I understand this is a fishing forum and members are sharing fishing methods and locations. That is OK as long as it is done generally, for example, say Trinity river or Freeport or Pelican Island or Galveston beachfront. Some liked to "brag" about their trips by giving out youtube videos to reveal their exact locations. Well congratulations, you are a good fisherman, you could call yourself "master fisherman" and you beat most of us on this forum. We hear you! However, I would be surprised if you showed up to the next day and didn't find yourself behind 20 others, potlickers mixed with true fishermen who don't have access to boat and relied on bank fishing. One potlicker even told me that he would bring the fish to a local market and sell his catch. 

Now I hope some of you realized that Major29 did have a point and he tried to convey a message that fishing reports should be giving out generally. If anyone wanted to know more there is a private message that we all could use, I did occasionally and most members here replied promptly and honestly. You could argue "it's not a secret location", yes, correct for the true fishermen but incorrect for those who called their entire family and distant relatives to show up and haul the fish home. There are people who have never cared for the environment, knew nothing about fishing regulations but just show up to haul the fish home.

Enough said. If I touched some nerves, well, take it or leave it. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mycolcason (Jan 7, 2013)

=Major29;8226761]Water is chocolate milk. I fish there all the time and couldn't buy a bite today. I hear the river is awesome, but didn't want to venture that far and fight the crowds. Harmon may be done for the season after that rain. Good luck everyone

Major this is your post from a few days ago. Are your feeling hurt because you count not "buy a bite" and we caught 2 limits. 
I will continue to help other fisherman & post reports just as "the older generation" thinks their entitled to it. So I will continue to fish your country club Harmon creek. 
Have a better day


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Continue on all you fools. I'm done with this subject. Yall do not get the concept and never will. I will never understand why people invite the world to fish the spot they worked hard to find, but tightly guard public hunting spots. My point is that there are thousands of people that view this site just trying to score a report of exactly where to go fish. When you post a location where you caught a mess of fish, you may be trying to help other 2coolers, but you are inadvertently inviting the several hundred or thousand other people who just breeze through the site. But, you're right. I'm wrong. It is way better to give people exact spots, rather than try to teach them how to locate fish on their own. That makes a lot of fish.

The old saying comes to mind: "give a man a fish, he will eat for a day. Teach a man to fish, and feed him for a lifetime". 

Whatever. Carry on. No hard feelings if you don't understand my point. I catch plenty of fish despite the crowds, so I will carry on and if i pass you on the water, I'll point you on the right direction.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

mycolcason said:


> =Major29;8226761]Water is chocolate milk. I fish there all the time and couldn't buy a bite today. I hear the river is awesome, but didn't want to venture that far and fight the crowds. Harmon may be done for the season after that rain. Good luck everyone
> 
> Major this is your post from a few days ago. Are your feeling hurt because you count not "buy a bite" and we caught 2 limits.
> I will continue to help other fisherman & post reports just as "the older generation" thinks their entitled to it. So I will continue to fish your country club Harmon creek.
> Have a better day


I'm glad you believe everything you read on the internet.  I catch fish just fine.

Good day.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------



## csmcg (Jan 20, 2008)

Major,

I think everyone gets the point you are making. Maybe in the future you could try to post with a bit of tact and consideration rather than calling members "fools" or posting bullet point rules for "How to post a report". Most people are not considering the content of your message when you come across like that. C'mon man.


----------



## Major29 (Jun 19, 2011)

csmcg said:


> Major,
> 
> I think everyone gets the point you are making. Maybe in the future you could try to post with a bit of tact and consideration rather than calling members "fools" or posting bullet point rules for "How to post a report". Most people are not considering the content of your message when you come across like that. C'mon man.


No worries. Some people will never even see the point I was trying to make, but that's ok. Maybe a few people did. Maybe "fools" wasn't the right choice of words, but no disrespect was meant by it. My how to post a fishing report thread was soley meant to help people learn how to post a report that people can learn from rather than just telling them and everyone else where to go. I appreciate the fact that you at least see my point. Thank you.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I537 using Tapatalk


----------

